# In-car Video Stage 2 Complete



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

Did this last night. I bought one of those portable dvd players with the extra screen, dismantled the screen and threw the parts into the glove box door and hooked it up to my in-dash dvd player's outputs. It's a 7" screen.
My existing in-dash dvd deck

































Here's my glove box door after measuring a million times and cutting bit by bit with test fits in between. I had to trim a center portion out like this because the door is curved and I wanted it to sit as flush as possible.
The huge gash is for the circuit board attached to the screen, I unglued it from the back of the screen to save space and then slid it through that cut I made. It's a strange shape I know but I had to trim parts of the hole so that capacitors and other stuff would clear it easily. I also trimmed a curve into the bezel of the screen to is would sit more flush.








Here's the board that's attached to the screen, I sandwiched it right in between the 2 pieces that make the glovebox door so that it's hidden.








Screen screwed and glued to the door, and the door put back together. I know there is a couple of imperfections and glue showing right at the edge but I'm not worried about it since I will be adding a bezel around it and probably painting the frame black too.








Here's the inside of the door. I made a hole for the wires from the board inside to connect to the 2rd board outside. This board that is showing was rather large and knew I wouldn't be able to hide it so it's here for now, but I will be making a cover/casing for it later on...
















These are when I was just testing it out before the last install. I had it hooked up to a portable DVD player playing a green day DVD
































And finally the install (I know the car's a mess too!







)








I thought I took a pic of it playing a DVD in the car but anyways... I found out that when just playing an MP3 DVD in my new deck, it shows you the song info and the file list on the external screens which is awesome!








More to come... I ain't done yet... headrest screens are next.


_Modified by alkeli at 2:56 PM 6-14-2008_


----------

